# Hello from LDN/MCR



## barneyclyro (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello,

London based mid twenties hailing from the North West. Coffee novice at time of writing. Prepare to hear me ask daft questions.

B


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Still interested in the Oscar?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Well those are 2 cities that do coffee very well, so you are lucky! In Manchester check out North Tea Power, really friendly people who can show and sell you some brewing equipment.

In London you are quite literally spoiled for choice with good independents!


----------

